# Redeye3323 passes 2,000 posts!



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Congrats on the good work! 

Hope to see more of it!:wave:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Nice accomplishment!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well Done!!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Two thousand posts — no wonder you've got red eyes! :grin: Congrats! :smile:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Well done Redeye, congratulations :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

:4-clap::4-clap::4-clap:

Congrats Redeye!! Great going!!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks all, I said 2000 by March and I got there


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Nice work - well done!


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats redeye those new fingers are working well :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks Glas and Sandman 

Yep, those fingers are working well but I will let Glas know when they fall off or ware out again :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Congrats Redeye... you've been really busy in the the Gaming Forums. 
Keep up the good work!

2x....


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks John and 2x, I try to make sure the Console Section is dealt with and help out with the rest. I aim to help as many people as possible (inc. myself i.e. learning stuff :grin: ) and I am nearly half-way to my next 1k (3000).

As said in my sig, I also like to help out in the Web Coding Section and I am an Offline Regular


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations


----------

